# wpa_supplicant problems

## bawig1

Hi,

Wireless networking has seemed to stop working on my netboot. I've compiled in support for the network card and lspci shows the following;

```
01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
```

when I run

```
#/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start
```

I get the following;

```
 * Stopping WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument    
```

I'm not sure what this output means.It was working previously and I haven't changed anything on my netbook.

----------

## Tractor Girl

Please show:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

```
ip link
```

```
rc-update show
```

```
zgrep -i iwlwifi /proc/config.gz
```

```
eix linux-firmware
```

```
eix iwl1000
```

----------

## bawig1

Hi Tractor Girl,

Thanks for the reply. I've figured out what I've done wrong. I'm  using Hardened/SELinux and I booted the wrong kernel.

Feeling pretty stupid right about now...  :Embarassed: 

----------

